# is there anything that indicates to you, if someone can ride?



## Starbucks (28 January 2011)

When I say "can ride", I mean someone who is fairly competent at whatever it might be that they do, if that be competing, hacking, whatever.

I've got a bit of a thing with whether people make there horses walk on out hacking or not!  As soon as I see people who just plod along at snails pace (normally with ridiculous amounts of Hi Viz and boots) I immediately think that they can't ride.. Have never hacked out with anyone who is a decent rider who didn't make their horse walk on!

I'm sure this is totally wrong!!  Does anyone else have any funny things like this?  Or anyone who can prove my theory wrong?


----------



## BSJAlove (28 January 2011)

i love your threads. if i see someone in trackies riding i finer bred horse i automaticly think your a speed freak show off chavy person who rides their horses with all the latest tack. however if i see someone in trackies riding a cob, i automaticly think chavvy person with no riding ability what so ever - however please dont be offended, as i have ridden in trackies quite alot so i have no idea why i think it. it just springs to mind. (or people going to the yard in ugg boots - why!)


----------



## Apercrumbie (28 January 2011)

The plodding along thing really annoys me too.  Unless you're on my Welshie on a lazy day because no amount of kicking will do you any good  Whenever I see someone wearing a skull cap with no silk I automatically assume that they can't ride.  I'm sure it isn't true in some cases but I just can't get that assumption out of my head.


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2011)

We mosey along at a snails pace often, because we want to. I like going along at a snails pace when the mood takes me, horses neck stretched long and low.....I also often let her have a sniff about.....

Depends what mood I'm in. Sure, hacking to get and keep fit is one thing, out for an afternoons amble is as good for the horse as it is for me if I were out with the dogs.....

Why does everything have to be done at full speed all the time?


----------



## fine_and_dandy (28 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			When I say "can ride", I mean someone who is fairly competent at whatever it might be that they do, if that be competing, hacking, whatever.

I've got a bit of a thing with whether people make there horses walk on out hacking or not!  As soon as I see people who just plod along at snails pace (normally with ridiculous amounts of Hi Viz and boots) I immediately think that they can't ride.. Have never hacked out with anyone who is a decent rider who didn't make their horse walk on!

I'm sure this is totally wrong!!  Does anyone else have any funny things like this?  Or anyone who can prove my theory wrong?
		
Click to expand...

My best friend is the exception to your "snails pace with hi viz rule" 

Her horse is made to walk on properly - to her, there is no difference between working correctly in the school and out on a hack. Even when ridden out on the buckle he is working correctly. The arguments they have when he decides he wants to work at a snails pace are quite brilliant to watch! 

However, it is each to their own.  Sometimes after having been on a hack I like to slow up and mosey along, makes no difference to me. I find working on a hack quite good because I've found that the horse doesn't associate the hack with work which some in the past have done when going in the school.


----------



## noodle_ (28 January 2011)

BSJAlove said:



			i love your threads. if i see someone in trackies riding i finer bred horse i automaticly think your a speed freak show off chavy person who rides their horses with all the latest tack. however if i see someone in trackies riding a cob, i automaticly think chavvy person with no riding ability what so ever - however please dont be offended, as i have ridden in trackies quite alot so i have no idea why i think it. it just springs to mind. (or people going to the yard in ugg boots - why!)
		
Click to expand...

i live in trackies (bt wear proper boots)- im not a chav, nor ride a cob

i own a warmblood x who has a synthetic saddle and works wonderfully.  I also ride in a (kinda) fashion but i dont ever tell anyone im a good rider - im decent, i (generally) stay on..... 


no  - not offended...but i get your perception (that the right word) about certain folk


whe i see kids in trackies and trainers on ponies - i automatically think chav lol


----------



## Sparkles (28 January 2011)

Guilty!!!

I am obsessive of making my horse walk on and always hack him with the intention of still having him working etc. Though tbf, he does now do this on his own accord and quite happily slop at the buckle with him still stretching out in an outline. The 'see-sawing' does my head in you see people doing that to get their heads in.

And bending and straightness hacking still. That I can flex him both ways still, that he'll go straight otherwise and not be cocked one way or anything.

And pace walk/trot/canter/gallop - that he'll keep it the same until asked otherwise, I don't do nagging or reminding them to keep going forwards or go on the forehand etc.

Basically just like him behaved and mannerly and have a nice relaxed easy ride out! 

Not that I pre-judge people...if they're happy doing that, then fine! Doesn't bother me at all as long as them and their horses are happy. But for me, I have my checklist when I'm hacking or otherwise that I want my horse to be doing 


Edited - Guilty of riding in ugg botts tonight.....LOL. In my defense, my boots broke! And they proved to be so nice and comfy to ride in too....


----------



## Tharg (28 January 2011)

When I see people out hacking with no hi-viz I think 'Desperate for a Darwn award'

  I mooch if the mood takes me.


----------



## BSJAlove (28 January 2011)

trakkies are soo comfy so its okay for me to ride in them, i dont judge myself  its funny, i know why people ride in them, they are warm and easy to wear. my brain says smart but my head says chav


----------



## mashnut (28 January 2011)

Hold on there's suck a thing as a slow walk on a hack!? We usually end up walking so fast it's just trot with extra beats! Her choice not mine.
Kids in trackies and trainers make me think - pony rides in the beach. But then I'm guilty to. Ridden in everything from PJs with Western Boots to Hawaiian Shorts and Hiking Boots....


----------



## mystiandsunny (28 January 2011)

Balance, looking in control...?


----------



## WelshMisfit (28 January 2011)

Sometimes it's nice to plod along at a snail's pace ya know! 

It's good for both me and my horse to have a nice amble around the lanes from time to time.


----------



## Horseyscot (28 January 2011)

I see your point exactly.

BUT i can ride, I have ridden since I was four, (now 38) , I won't pretend I'm a fantastic rider, I'm not. However, I now choose to amble about on my cob sometimes, probably more often at a sedate pace, plodding around. Now and again, fleeing about fields and jumping (and cobs can jump lol) . 

What I'm saying is, what you see people doing, doesn't have to mean what they are capable of


----------



## Starbucks (28 January 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			We mosey along at a snails pace often, because we want to. I like going along at a snails pace when the mood takes me, horses neck stretched long and low.....I also often let her have a sniff about.....

Depends what mood I'm in. Sure, hacking to get and keep fit is one thing, out for an afternoons amble is as good for the horse as it is for me if I were out with the dogs.....

Why does everything have to be done at full speed all the time?
		
Click to expand...

It's not really full speed - just walking on!!  I get really annoyed with people walking slowly as well (in the office, shopping centres etc.), so maybe just me!  I'm inpatient!

You do not say if you can ride or not?


----------



## Starbucks (28 January 2011)

mystiandsunny said:



			Balance, looking in control...?
		
Click to expand...

Well that's just a boring way to judge some ones riding ability, isn't it!


----------



## Jesstickle (28 January 2011)

Apercrumbie said:



			The plodding along thing really annoys me too.  Unless you're on my Welshie on a lazy day because no amount of kicking will do you any good  Whenever I see someone wearing a skull cap with no silk I automatically assume that they can't ride.  I'm sure it isn't true in some cases but I just can't get that assumption out of my head.
		
Click to expand...

haha to the skull cap thing. I agree. Makes you look like something out of a riding school so I assume riding school standards! 

I shouldn't though


----------



## Starbucks (28 January 2011)

jesstickle said:



			haha to the skull cap thing. I agree. Makes you look like something out of a riding school so I assume riding school standards! 

I shouldn't though
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's another one!  So if you hack in:

Hi Viz jacket, exercise sheet, anklets, head band and nose band/brow band
Brushing boots all round + over reach boots
Tracky bottoms
Skull cap with no cover
don't make your horse walk on

You are the worst!


----------



## Jesstickle (28 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Yep that's another one!  So if you hack in:

Hi Viz jacket, exercise sheet, anklets, head band and nose band/brow band
Brushing boots all round + over reach boots
Tracky bottoms
Skull cap with no cover
don't make your horse walk on

You are the worst! 

Click to expand...

I used to agree on the high viz but if you had my hacking you'd be wearing all that kit too. 

I'm not being dramatic, I have to cross a massive roundabout which links the a14 to one of the major roads into town. And it's on top of a motor way bridge. It is, uhhm, interesting to say the least. Lots of hi viz = good!!!


----------



## Starbucks (28 January 2011)

jesstickle said:



			I used to agree on the high viz but if you had my hacking you'd be wearing all that kit too. 

I'm not being dramatic, I have to cross a massive roundabout which links the a14 to one of the major roads into town. And it's on top of a motor way bridge. It is, uhhm, interesting to say the least. Lots of hi viz = good!!!
		
Click to expand...

As long as it's not combined with all of the above, you'll probably get away with it!   I didn't used to wear any but HHOers have guilted me into it, now have hi viz running jacket.


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			It's not really full speed - just walking on!!  I get really annoyed with people walking slowly as well (in the office, shopping centres etc.), so maybe just me!  I'm inpatient!

You do not say if you can ride or not? 

Click to expand...

That's the problem with the world today, everyone is in such a rush, we should take a minute to slow down, and view whats around us.....even in the supermarket!

And me ride? hell no! I have no clue! I just bought 5 horses one after the other coz I thought they was cute!

I feed them pizza and chips, and I make all my tack from baler twine.


----------



## Jesstickle (28 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			As long as it's not combined with all of the above, you'll probably get away with it!   I didn't used to wear any but HHOers have guilted me into it, now have hi viz running jacket.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise. And then I met this monster







running left to right is the A14 which is dual carriage way and top to bottom is the main Cambridge road. I ride up the main road out of cambridge, over a motorway bridge 30 foot up and cross the roundabout. 

All of a sudden I've developed a thing for hi viz!


----------



## Horseyscot (28 January 2011)

Don't know know why I bother posting.... always gets ignored


----------



## Pixiedust91 (28 January 2011)

Riding in trackies is so comfy but as i own a cob i try not to wear them out on a hack 
We normally hack at a decent pace (but i think thats due to all the others horses walking at a marching pace)..but there is nothing more satisfying than a slow meander arround the orchards on a hot summers day. Bliss..


----------



## Starbucks (28 January 2011)

Horseyscot said:



			Don't know know why I bother posting.... always gets ignored

Click to expand...

Aww sorry HS!!  That's how I feel most of the time!!  So what are you capable of?


----------



## Horseyscot (28 January 2011)

In what ways my sweet..... riding abilities or otherwise


----------



## minesadouble (29 January 2011)

Hahaha, think we all have roughly the same idea! Agreed lots of high viz especially one saying 'caution young horse' when said horse is 20 year old grey faced cob plodding along at 0.5k per hour with it's head on the pavement and hocks four counties behind!

Also 'all the gear and no idea' people in pristine top of the market clothes and tack on a flashy warmblood sitting poker straight, deathly white in the face looking like they are about to s*** their pants as you pass them !

On the other hand my daughter has been known on a nice sunny day to hack out hatless in shorts and a vest top (naughty naughty I know - she is now an adult but I'm not condoning it) she was riding down the road in such attire one day when her friend drove past ad houted "HOY, Gyppo!"
No insult to genuine gypsies intended


----------



## Wagtail (29 January 2011)

Not too sure what indicates if they CAN ride, but one thing that really bugs me is the BHS method of teaching which tells riders to shorten their reins and push the horse into a contact. I end up picking up the peices when riders come to me for lessons. I can see immediately those that have been BHS taught as they are tipped forward with straight arms and their reins are far too short and hands way too high. Despite this their horses still go round with their noses in the air.  Not all of them of course. There ARE some good BHS instructors around.


----------



## Stormhillpilgrim (29 January 2011)

Lol, this has me giggling lots!
I'm afraid hi viz does it for me too, i'm sure none of it even existed when i started riding so has never occcured to me to use it, thankfully no massively busy roads where i am.
Also as someone else said skull caps with no silk, they look like bowling balls ugh!
That said I do use brushing and over reach boots when I hack out, only because didn't to start and my boy tried to take a chunk out of his left fore! I will also use an exercise sheet but only if it's really cold and it is not hi viz!!!
Both my boys walk out very well and always have whether on buckle or not.
I do have one guilty pleasure when hacking though which is really bad............I sometimes have a cigarette, i know awful and probaly looks majorly chavy although I do wait till i'm not near any people lol!


----------



## kerilli (29 January 2011)

nice one Wagtail, i agree with that.
i let mine mooch sometimes, don't think it makes me a crap rider. 
i don't like seeing riders trying to make a horse go 'on the bit' on tarmac - this to me means that they're more worried about what other people think of their riding, than of the horse's mechanics.
ummm, as for what i judge most - the seat most of all, sorry to be boring. someone tipping forward on their crotch, or sitting as if they're in an armchair. then relaxed arms, and most of all their hands.  i don't mind an unbalanced rider who treats the horse's mouth as sacrosanct, but anyone using the reins to stay on... ugh. inexcusable.
i'm with whoever said a skullcap without a cover. yeuk. looks awful.
anyone riding in trainers. or jeans without chaps over them... sorry, but even if you ride brilliantly, the inner seam of jeans damages saddles.
oh dear, seems to be quite a long list!


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2011)

Hm.

DWB. 16.3hh. Very flashy. Five point breastplate (extra hand holds ). Tri Zone Cross Country boots all round (she doesn't always know where all her legs are ). Hi viz galore (as I want to reduce the chance of this beautiful creature being hit by a car). Jodhs. Chaps. Boots. They're the comfiest for riding 

Sometimes:
Poker/ashen faced rider, desperate for change of underwear 
Going backwards at high speed past scary object.
Sometimes working on the bit, with such lightness of movement rider is grinning like a silly grinning thing 
Sometimes slobbing along on the end of the buckle 

Oh, I can't ride very well, and staying on is sometimes an issue


----------



## monkeybum13 (29 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Yep that's another one!  So if you hack in:

Hi Viz jacket, exercise sheet, anklets, head band and nose band/brow band
Brushing boots all round + over reach boots
Tracky bottoms
Skull cap with no cover
don't make your horse walk on

You are the worst! 

Click to expand...


Oops. I am head to toe in hi viz, as is my horse. She wears brushing boots all round and knee boots. I obviously can't ride  

I don't work her "on the bit" on the roads but she does march on and is between hand and leg.  Mind you, once off the roads and on fields that I know the footing we like walking along holding onto the buckle.

I do think tracky bottoms and skull cap with no cover looks funny though


----------



## Chunkie (29 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Yep that's another one!  So if you hack in:

Hi Viz jacket, exercise sheet, anklets, head band and nose band/brow band
Brushing boots all round + over reach boots
Tracky bottoms
Skull cap with no cover
don't make your horse walk on

You are the worst! 

Click to expand...

Ok, I am always hi-vized up and the girlie wears hi viz leg bands. n In the fog the will also have a hi-viz exercise sheet - I need the tractors to see me!!

We wear over-reach boots as she has her heels left long and my farrier told me I must   

Tracky bottoms - oh dear, how could any of you do that?  They sum up "chav" in one garment.

Skull cap - had one once, always wore a silk, now wear a normal hat (gatehouse?)

My horse marches everywhere, whether I want to or not.

I can't ride to save my life.


----------



## Lurky McLurker (29 January 2011)

I work at a riding school, and it's great fun trying to judge how someone will ride by what they look like when they turn up!  I used to think that if they turned up with all the gear (own hat, jods, boots, chaps, even body protector) that they must have been riding for quite a while to accumulate all that expensive equipment... but no, some of them are still getting the hang of rising trot and have just treated themselves to a shopping spree!  (I don't really judge these people too much because I know that the only reason they irritate me is because I'm jealous that I can't afford to do things like that myself.)

Now I've learned that all brand new gear tends to = novice, whereas someone who's wearing older, well-worn but good quality boots tends to be a bit better as they've been riding for longer to get their boots to that stage.  I also used to make the mistake of thinking that if someone turned up in trackies/jeans and wellies and borrowed a hat, they must be a novice.  But actually, some of the best riders we teach arrive looking like this because they have better things to spend money on than loads of expensive gear for one hour of riding a week.  

I could turn snap judgements into an art form... 

PS. I ride my coloured cob out in a hi-vis tabard with "Please Pass Wide And Slow" written on it (I'm wide and he's slow!), usually on the buckle end, slouching like the saddle is an armchair, often without stirrups, and if we're heading away from the yard he will be shuffling along so slowly you can hardly tell he's moving, as soon as we turn onto the road that loops back home he will suddenly take up a very bouncy racehorse jog!  I, of course, cannot ride for toffee.    (I'm not being sarcastic there, I really am not a very good rider.  I spend hours trying really hard to get us both working properly in the school, and I see hacks as wind-down time for both of us where anything goes!)


----------



## diet2ride (29 January 2011)

I have no problem with hi viz gear... or have any thoughts other than thank god I saw you (this is while I,m driving, down the lanes usually late)

What really bugs me and I can't understand is people who slouch whilst riding, I see a woman out hacking and she looks like she,s sitting on the sofa. I know she can ride better I,ve seen it.


----------



## jokadoka (29 January 2011)

jesstickle said:



			Likewise. And then I met this monster







running left to right is the A14 which is dual carriage way and top to bottom is the main Cambridge road. I ride up the main road out of cambridge, over a motorway bridge 30 foot up and cross the roundabout. 

All of a sudden I've developed a thing for hi viz!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey.........RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brighteyes (29 January 2011)

Yes.  They don't go on about it.


----------



## rhino (29 January 2011)

I must be a terrible rider then, with all my hi-viz and boots all round on the roads.

I have the most wonderful, sensible horse who was absolutely bombproof on roads - that is until someone (who was on the wrong side of the road turning into a junction) drove straight into him....

Obviously the hi-viz didn't do any good that day (you can't account for some of the idiots on the road) but although his boots were trashed, and the car written off, my boy walked away with only minor abrasions.

I really don't mind if it means people think I can ride or not


----------



## Twizzel (29 January 2011)

Apercrumbie said:



			Whenever I see someone wearing a skull cap with no silk I automatically assume that they can't ride.
		
Click to expand...


I frequently leave my hat silks hanging from trees out hunting, I never duck quite enough to get clearance


----------



## caitlin95uk (29 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Yep that's another one!  So if you hack in:

Hi Viz jacket, exercise sheet, anklets, head band and nose band/brow band
Brushing boots all round + over reach boots
Tracky bottoms
Skull cap with no cover
don't make your horse walk on

You are the worst! 

Click to expand...

Oh god! 
Well one day when I was hacking my pony, I was in all the hi viz (had just rode on a quite main road early on a winter morning) trackie bottoms (because I woke up determined to ride and stumbled around my room looking for something comfy) a tree on the common had ripped off my hat silk from me being lazy and not ducking my head for long enough, so lifted it up and bam a tree was in my face! (Don't laugh, we have all done it!  ) and I was plodding along (I was tired and the pony also agreed that it was way to early to be even out of bed!)
I must of looked like a right plonker!


----------



## charlyan (29 January 2011)

Their ability to control my safe, but headstrong, opinionated, occasionally excitable boy 

He can sort those who can ride from those who can't in an instant. Those who can't are quickly escorted back to the house/gate/my side and 'allowed' to dismount, in a "you've had a go, you can get off now" kinda way.


----------



## Seahorse (29 January 2011)

You have all forgotten rubber riding boots! Now that's a dead give away that someone has noooo idea!!


----------



## Natch (29 January 2011)

Apercrumbie said:



			Whenever I see someone wearing a skull cap with no silk I automatically assume that they can't ride.
		
Click to expand...

Whenever I see someone in a skull cap, I assume they didn't duck quite far enough 



Tharg said:



			When I see people out hacking with no hi-viz I think 'Desperate for a Darwn award'
		
Click to expand...

Must admit I feel like that too



jesstickle said:



			Likewise. And then I met this monster

running left to right is the A14 which is dual carriage way and top to bottom is the main Cambridge road. I ride up the main road out of cambridge, over a motorway bridge 30 foot up and cross the roundabout. 

All of a sudden I've developed a thing for hi viz!
		
Click to expand...

Christ, if I had your hacking I'd be staying in the school!  Hope what's on the other side of the roundabout is worth it 



Wagtail said:



			Not too sure what indicates if they CAN ride, but one thing that really bugs me is the BHS method of teaching which tells riders to shorten their reins and push the horse into a contact. I end up picking up the peices when riders come to me for lessons. I can see immediately those that have been BHS taught as they are tipped forward with straight arms and their reins are far too short and hands way too high. Despite this their horses still go round with their noses in the air.  Not all of them of course. There ARE some good BHS instructors around.

Click to expand...

err...  *note to self to check that shortening reins doesn't necessarily mean lengthening arms and tipping forwards next time I ride past a mirror.* Never had those comments from an instructor or judge, though?

Kerilli - would you mind explaining why on the bit (well, for sake of arguement call it working forward into a contact as opposed to "I can get my horse's nose down without caring about the fact that his hocks are around the last bend") on the roads is a bad idea for his biomechanics? Really interested in that one.


----------



## Jesstickle (29 January 2011)

Naturally said:



			Christ, if I had your hacking I'd be staying in the school!  Hope what's on the other side of the roundabout is worth it 

Click to expand...

No it's just ordinary, on the roads round the village hacking  

I think we can safely say our horses are good in traffic though. Mine is only 5 and doesn't bat an eyelid anymore.

It doesn't bother me at all but I must say I do feel better when I'm lit up like a Christamas  tree!


----------



## lara.rixmartin (29 January 2011)

I always think of the hands, if they're too tight... I don't really know how to describe it but they look really namby haha


----------



## Firewell (29 January 2011)

I don't care what people look like, what they wear or how slow/fast their horse moves.

What shows me someone can really ride is if their horse does something very sharp suddenly and they stick on. Most people have all the gear but when their horse jumps or spins, stops at a fence or suddenly shoots off, they just fall off!

Iv'e seen people in rubber riding boots and crash hats slopping along but when their horse has lept 10 feet in the air and tried to spin/buck at the same time they have stuck like glue and carried on as if nothing can happened. Those people can ride.


----------



## Zoobie (29 January 2011)

I am Hi Viz'd upto the eyeballs - when I had a bad fall its what helped people find me quickly when I was knocked out in undergrowth.

The big grey pet wears boots and overreach ( farriers request ) I have weaned him off the knee boots he used to trip constantly until we had words.

I cant ride for toffee but have mastered a sticky bum


----------



## Tinkerbee (29 January 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Yes.  They don't go on about it.
		
Click to expand...

Best reply ever.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (29 January 2011)

Adults at shows with jods and short boots on. Cheap, nasty chaps that are straight at the top and only go about 3/4 of the way up the leg. People who turn up looking at a horse to buy who are fully bedecked in all the gear with the hat on and crop in hand ready to go - you're not at a riding school lovely. Oh and rubber riding boots! Do they even still exist though??!!


----------



## doonrocket (29 January 2011)

Core stability without tension.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 January 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			We mosey along at a snails pace often, because we want to. I like going along at a snails pace when the mood takes me, horses neck stretched long and low.....I also often let her have a sniff about.....

Depends what mood I'm in. Sure, hacking to get and keep fit is one thing, out for an afternoons amble is as good for the horse as it is for me if I were out with the dogs.....

Why does everything have to be done at full speed all the time?
		
Click to expand...




DragonSlayer said:



			That's the problem with the world today, everyone is in such a rush, we should take a minute to slow down, and view whats around us.....even in the supermarket!

And me ride? hell no! I have no clue! I just bought 5 horses one after the other coz I thought they was cute!

I feed them pizza and chips, and I make all my tack from baler twine. 

Click to expand...

I thought you were me till I got to the 5 horses bit, cos I've had a few more over the years (last count up was too many)- and mine all smoked whilst supping guinness


----------



## wellsat (29 January 2011)

firewell said:



			Iv'e seen people in rubber riding boots and crash hats slopping along but when their horse has lept 10 feet in the air and tried to spin/buck at the same time they have stuck like glue and carried on as if nothing can happened. Those people can ride.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, that would be me! I'm not all that, I'll probably never win a dressage test and I tend to scream as I go over jumps but I'm b******d if I'm getting bucked off out on a hack.


----------



## tallyho! (29 January 2011)

If you saw me out riding you'd definitely think I can't ride. My horse is usually muddy still from the field. I go out in a baggy coat with a discoloured old velvet riding hat. My boots are no longer black leather, more brown and the zip has broken. I do wear a hi-viz tabard which says young horse in training even tho he's 12. My hair is never combed, and my gloves have holes in them. My stirrups are long and my irons are crusty. Sometimes i'll even be on the phone, while my horse plods on the buckle chewing whatever hedge he's just managed to grab.

To top it off, we'd probably pass you quite slowly because I think it's rude to trot past another rider at full pelt.

Yeah so I'd probably fall into the can't ride category, except when you next saw us at the meet when we've had a spit and polish.


----------



## lara.rixmartin (29 January 2011)

I've just finished a module on rider fitness and how poor posture and poor core stability causes so many issues. We're usually told just to 'sit up' without being straight most riders just curve they're lower back causing stability issues and problems with lower back pain.


----------



## Piglet (29 January 2011)

Wohaaaaaay, I feel another "Are you a tack bigot" thread starting up!   I don't make snap judgements as when I lived on the moor, I used to ride out in a Parelli halter and to my horse that was a moochy ride and a chance for him to go long and low and relax, I would not class myself as a professional but I have been riding for over 40 years


----------



## tallyho! (29 January 2011)

Eeyore.1 said:



			Wohaaaaaay, I feel another "Are you a tack bigot" thread starting up!   I don't make snap judgements as when I lived on the moor, I used to ride out in a Parelli halter and to my horse that was a moochy ride and a chance for him to go long and low and relax, I would not class myself as a professional but I have been riding for over 40 years 

Click to expand...

Yep, I'd clock you as an "can't ride".


----------



## noblesteed (29 January 2011)

I THOUGHT I could ride cos I could do a decent dressage test, and schooled every day with a lesson a week. My idea of a good rider WAS someone who is good at dressage.
Now I mainly hack, in HiViz, BP, overreach boots, and we do our schooling as we go, we don't plod. I ride across moors and beaches and jump ditches, across rough terrain, bogs, muddy slopes etc. I have to stay in balance when my horse spooks at something or gets excited and spins or bucks. 
I have to say I am a much better rider than when I only did dressage! My dressage scores now are no better or worse than when I used to take it seriously. And I am still shite, I'm just a lot better at staying on!!!  
So in that case I reckon hunting peeps must be the best riders, cos they do all the gnarly stuff.


----------



## Smitty (29 January 2011)

A livery yard where I once kept my nag was run by a lady who had been round Badders, successfully evented, show jumped, shown, taught, produced, dealt and had been in horses all her life, said to me that you could tell a rider by the way they walked (on foot!).  She said the only exception she had ever come across to this was *****, an 'I' from a local equestrian centre and another competition rider, who kept a few horses there and just ambled about. 

I don't believe I saw either of them in any kind of 'trendy' or horsy outfits and one summers day YO turned up in a pair of cotton checked summer trousers (no hat of course) on the most lovely 16.2 grey TB (buckle end of reins and horse in wonderful outline) to go for a quick hack with the 'I' who said she couldn't ride in those trousers.  I awaited the reply with interest, but the 'I' interjected with 'they are far too good to ride in'!

Another Badminton rider who lived down the road from me used to ride in Hi Viz (so there!!).

As for me, well I'm absolutely dreadful, saunter along (can't make pony go any faster, unless it decides to take off), tabbard, old jumpers/t shirts depending on the weather and usually something with a pocket so I can keep my fags in it!  My yardstick on whether somebody can ride or not, depends on how much time their animal spends tied up on the yard!


----------



## Laura_Grey (29 January 2011)

Seahorse said:



			You have all forgotten rubber riding boots! Now that's a dead give away that someone has noooo idea!!
		
Click to expand...

Alot of the work riders I work with ride in rubber boots....they can definitely stay on!! 

Its the body protector that doesn't fit and comes up to the ears that makes think, novice.


----------



## DragonSlayer (29 January 2011)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I thought you were me till I got to the 5 horses bit, cos I've had a few more over the years (last count up was too many)- and mine all smoked whilst supping guinness 

Click to expand...

Brill!


----------



## mulledwhine (29 January 2011)

Horseyscot said:



			I see your point exactly.

BUT i can ride, I have ridden since I was four, (now 38) , I won't pretend I'm a fantastic rider, I'm not. However, I now choose to amble about on my cob sometimes, probably more often at a sedate pace, plodding around. Now and again, fleeing about fields and jumping (and cobs can jump lol) . 

What I'm saying is, what you see people doing, doesn't have to mean what they are capable of

Click to expand...

I agree, I like to amble along on a hack, it is time to relax and ejoy life, the school is where I do my 'work'


----------



## Starbucks (29 January 2011)

Wow I'ved managed to start a thread with lots of replies with no argueing! 

Thinking of what me and horse went out looking like today - I think we would be judged badly, looked like a right pair of scrubbers!!  Me in a hoody, jeans and hunters - horse fairly filthly!!  A also fashioned his bridle with a lose bailer bind "brow band" because he had stitches in his head and I didn't want his regular one to rub.. but they are out now and I've not quite got round to changing it.  Maybe we should smarten up!!

Kerelli - I ALWAYS ride in jeans!!  Well unless I'm going hunting/to a comp.  What does it do to your saddle?  Mine is about 30 yrs old and a hand me down from my dad! Hopefully my jeans will break it eventually so I can buy a new one!! 

Oh and whoever said about new boots, totally agree!!  My old ones fell to bits, so I got some new ones, I hate new boots anyway because they are sooooo uncomfortable, I joined a new hunt this season (quite a posh one with big jumping country), I wanted to make a good impression and wished I had my old boots!!  So stupid I know!!


----------



## Starbucks (29 January 2011)

Daisydo said:



			I agree, I like to amble along on a hack, it is time to relax and ejoy life, the school is where I do my 'work'
		
Click to expand...

Suppose it depends a lot of what you do, and what you get out of riding.  I'm not really into hacking for the sake of it and being mainly a hunting person, it's normally for fittening work, so ambling seems a bit pointless to me.

I do think though that you can relax, and have your horse walking on at the same time.


----------



## Pedantic (29 January 2011)

Haven't read the other replies, but what has wearing hi viz got to do with riding ability ?


----------



## jnb (29 January 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Yes.  They don't go on about it.
		
Click to expand...

*clap clap clap* - Needs "like" button.

*Dives back under parapet along with Hi Viz jacket, "Polite" Tabard, Woof Hi Viz Brushing boots, Hi Viz Exercise sheet and Westropp knee/brushing boots*

NB I am a crap rider. So there!












lol


----------



## Starbucks (29 January 2011)

Pedantic said:



			Haven't read the other replies, but what has wearing hi viz got to do with riding ability ?
		
Click to expand...

Oooh that arguments are starting!!  No it hasn't it's very sensible (and something I now wear!) but just tends to be part of the look I was trying to explain.


----------



## Starbucks (29 January 2011)

jnb said:



			*clap clap clap* - Needs "like" button.

*Dives back under parapet along with Hi Viz jacket, "Polite" Tabard, Woof Hi Viz Brushing boots, Hi Viz Exercise sheet and Westropp knee/brushing boots*

NB I am a crap rider. So there!

lol
		
Click to expand...

Do I got on about it??? Sorry if do!


----------



## jnb (29 January 2011)

No - I just meant SOME people who are obviously brilliant riders spend lots of time going on about it, posting pics and generally looking like Anky/WFP/etc etc and complaining that their right eyebrow is STILL not in line with their left, and can they have some CC on it? (Not necessarily on this Forum!)
I am being tongue in cheek! 
*hides again*


----------



## diet2ride (29 January 2011)

I have fond memories of rubber riding boots.... 
Altho 20years later my feet are still paying the price.


----------



## Starbucks (29 January 2011)

jnb said:



			No - I just meant SOME people who are obviously brilliant riders spend lots of time going on about it, posting pics and generally looking like Anky/WFP/etc etc and complaining that their right eyebrow is STILL not in line with their left, and can they have some CC on it?
I am being tongue in cheek! 
*hides again*
		
Click to expand...

That certainly wouldn't be me then!!  I'm more of a "if I can stay on and my horse is willing to do stuff I'm happy" kind of girl!  Do admire people who strive for perfection though but it's all too much effort for me!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (29 January 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			We mosey along at a snails pace often, because we want to. I like going along at a snails pace when the mood takes me, horses neck stretched long and low.....I also often let her have a sniff about.....

Depends what mood I'm in. Sure, hacking to get and keep fit is one thing, out for an afternoons amble is as good for the horse as it is for me if I were out with the dogs.....

Why does everything have to be done at full speed all the time?
		
Click to expand...

QR- not read all replies.
Agree with DragonSlayer.  It is about being able to control the pace rather than what pace it is. 

Also indication of a good rider for me is their seat, can you imagine them staying without the stirrups etc? Are they balanced? Are they hanging off the horse's mouth? etc.

FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (29 January 2011)

Tharg said:



			When I see people out hacking with no hi-viz I think 'Desperate for a Darwn award'

  I mooch if the mood takes me.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, to both. I dread to think what Fany and I look like when go mooching a long nosing over the hedges and generally enjoying each other's company.

Nothing to do with my ability to ride. I could ride very well many years ago, now too injured to ride often, so when I do ride it is for a relaxing and bonding time with Fany. No idea to impressing others.
FDC


----------



## ISHmad (29 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			normally with ridiculous amounts of Hi Viz and boots?
		
Click to expand...

To me there isn't a ridiculous amount of hi viz a horse or rider can wear.  Regardless of whether a rider makes their horse walk on or not.

I remember PMSL watching a clip of someone on a Friesian horse who was obviously very well schooled.  And the rider had to look down to work out with leg it was lifting when it was doing Spanish Walk...  I'm not a fantastic rider but can figure out where each leg of my horse is at any one time.  Particularly when with Spanish Walk the horse pitches over to one side or the other, or at least this one did in the clip. So that indicated to me someone who couldn't ride, along with the gripping with their legs and a very tight hold on the horses mouth.

The very best riders look like they are doing nothing whilst their horses go beautifully.  I am in awe of them!


----------



## Piglet (29 January 2011)

Oooooh rubber boots, 20 odd years ago I used to have a pair Aigle (I think that's what they were called) they were really comfy and warm and great for hunting as they stuck like glue to your saddle, was unable to afford leather boots.  I feel a bell of shame coming up also I used to ride out in a pair of shorts when it was hot (wouldn't dare embarrass my horse by wearing that out now) teenager and mature adult spring to mind! I don't think that made me a crap rider? Now it is smart clothes, and a hi-viz fleece - God how things have changed


----------



## FanyDuChamp (29 January 2011)

doonrocket said:



			Core stability without tension.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.
FDC


----------



## Shysmum (29 January 2011)

I can ride, but I still come off !!   sm x


----------



## stroppy (29 January 2011)

I don't ever wear hi viz, butt then i never hack on the road as we have lovely off road hacking at my yard, I always wear joggers to ride only jods I own are white and for shows, neither of my horses are cobs, i often just stroll along when hacking, and I am one of only a handful of people who can actually 'ride'  at my yard, by that i mean work our horses in the correct way or compete with good results on a regular basis.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (29 January 2011)

Slow hacks are sometimes on the menu if Kel has her stubborn head on - and I often enjoy a slow stroll around the farmland!  she's very slowly recovering from lami due to cushings so at the moment that's often all she can do!
However, have to agree with the skull cap without silks - it probably isn't always true but it just reminds me of the riding school hats!
Often people who ride in trainers give me that impression. Or people plodding along holding the buckle of the reins. I'm probably wrong!
K x


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (29 January 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			We mosey along at a snails pace often, because we want to. I like going along at a snails pace when the mood takes me, horses neck stretched long and low.....I also often let her have a sniff about.....

Depends what mood I'm in. Sure, hacking to get and keep fit is one thing, out for an afternoons amble is as good for the horse as it is for me if I were out with the dogs.....

Why does everything have to be done at full speed all the time?
		
Click to expand...

I second that.  I wear hi-viz and will often amble along as I like to chill after a hard week at work, nothing wrong with that, I do not care what people think but I think people should not be so flaming judgmental


----------



## hessy12 (29 January 2011)

BSJAlove said:



			i love your threads. if i see someone in trackies riding i finer bred horse i automaticly think your a speed freak show off chavy person who rides their horses with all the latest tack. however if i see someone in trackies riding a cob, i automaticly think chavvy person with no riding ability what so ever - however please dont be offended, as i have ridden in trackies quite alot so i have no idea why i think it. it just springs to mind. (or people going to the yard in ugg boots - why!)
		
Click to expand...

Oh No!! I rode briefly today in tracky bottoms as could not be bothered to put johds on.... but not a cob, a rather fine appaloosa. Never normally ride in those silly trousers...
seriously tho, i agree about folk who literally walk slower on the horse than a person can, not exactly doing much for fitness. however, as always, I'll say 'each to their own'. I see plenty of so called experts riding very badly, it has to be said, and also see 'experts' beat up their horse. Nuff said.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (29 January 2011)

Horseyscot said:



			What I'm saying is, what you see people doing, doesn't have to mean what they are capable of

Click to expand...

Could not agree more, well put


----------



## mytwofriends (29 January 2011)

I agree with what someone else said several posts ago - about someone showing up to have a lesson/view a horse wearing spanking new gear, already wearing their hat and grasping an unused crop with sharp new gloves.  We all love new gear, but how many people do you know who use it brand new all at once?  Obviously a brand new rider, and usually they aren't very good!! 

Oh and as for chavvy riding gear I think I can add my daughters to the list with their full length chaps worn over shorts - only the chaps didn't quite meet where the shorts ended and there were a few inches of flesh showing.  Thankfully they were quite a bit younger and I don't think chavs had been invented in those days .....


----------



## LeneHorse (29 January 2011)

We mosey along at a snails pace often, because we want to. I like going along at a snails pace when the mood takes me, horses neck stretched long and low.....I also often let her have a sniff about.....

Depends what mood I'm in. Sure, hacking to get and keep fit is one thing, out for an afternoons amble is as good for the horse as it is for me if I were out with the dogs.....

Why does everything have to be done at full speed all the time? 

Quote:
Originally Posted by DragonSlayer  
That's the problem with the world today, everyone is in such a rush, we should take a minute to slow down, and view whats around us.....even in the supermarket!

And me ride? hell no! I have no clue! I just bought 5 horses one after the other coz I thought they was cute!

I feed them pizza and chips, and I make all my tack from baler twine.  



The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I thought you were me till I got to the 5 horses bit, cos I've had a few more over the years (last count up was too many)- and mine all smoked whilst supping guinness 

Click to expand...

I thought you both were me too!  But unlike you guys I've only had two horses!  Incidentally, both hacked out happily on a long rein, enjoying the occasional sniff at things. Clearly I can't ride for toffee either. Sure my horse can work in an outline in the school but I don't see the need for it out hacking. To go back to the original question, to me the sign of someone who can't ride is keeping a hard contact on their horse's mouth at all times and never letting the poor thing stretch down - see it all the time! And the sign of someone who can ride is keeping a leg on either side of their beast at all times and having a laugh when it does a massive spook or bronc while holding their reins at the buckle!


----------



## marinitagsd (29 January 2011)

When I see someone turning up at a yard in highly shined riding boots and cream/white jodphurs just for general daily routine, mucking out etc I automatically think they can't ride! lol


----------



## attheponies (29 January 2011)

Can I start the argument now?!! I always associate skull caps without silks with jockeys exercising racehorses (and therefore very competent and confident riders) and thought using a silk was a bit girly, but maybe i'm out of date!


----------



## Starbucks (29 January 2011)

LeneHorse said:



			I thought you both were me too!  But unlike you guys I've only had two horses!  Incidentally, both hacked out happily on a long rein, enjoying the occasional sniff at things. Clearly I can't ride for toffee either. Sure my horse can work in an outline in the school but I don't see the need for it out hacking. To go back to the original question, to me the sign of someone who can't ride is keeping a hard contact on their horse's mouth at all times and never letting the poor thing stretch down - see it all the time! And the sign of someone who can ride is keeping a leg on either side of their beast at all times and having a laugh when it does a massive spook or bronc while holding their reins at the buckle!
		
Click to expand...

Can I just point out that my origional point of a horse walking on out on a hack does not mean that it has to be in an outline!  I don't have my horse in an outline hacking and let him mouch along on the buckle end half the time, but he does his at a reaonable horse walking spead, not slower than human walking spead, as I often see.


----------



## flutterby321 (29 January 2011)

In my opinion, a good rider is someone who never goes on about their riding ability  also, whenever I see someone riding really quietly, with quiet hands and when I can't see their leg aids, I always think wow, I wish I could do that! 
 spoken by an incredibly average rider by the way!


----------



## Starbucks (29 January 2011)

attheponies said:



			Can I start the argument now?!! I always associate skull caps without silks with jockeys exercising racehorses (and therefore very competent and confident riders) and thought using a silk was a bit girly, but maybe i'm out of date!
		
Click to expand...

Don't they normally have a silk on??  They do when they get to the races. 

So men should be aware - skull cap + silk = big girls blouse.


----------



## mystiandsunny (29 January 2011)

I must look like I haven't a clue according to most of this:
- hi-viz galore (had enough people drive into me in cars, my horses are too precious to risk on main roads without);
- whatever leg wear was clean that morning (skinny jeans/trackies/work trousers if evenings);
- on the bit (I have no school, so hacking=schooling as much as anywhere, and a couple of them aren't all that trustworthy so prefer them to be paying attention etc!)
- occasionally (if hacking baby scaredy pants alone) look worried at intervals, as horse attempts to throw itself in road due to shadows/funny noises, and I have to intervene to keep us in one piece!
- amble sometimes, if taking out something I can trust to do so it's rather fun actually!

I have been riding for 27 years, honest!


----------



## gemin1eye (29 January 2011)

I'm not shallow enough to judge people by what they're wearing - my instructor is a very good rider but she wore trackies to hack out with me this morning. I judge a rider by their riding - hands carried level with the horses neck and out to the side tells me they don't really know what they're doing, even if they think they look good.


----------



## LeneHorse (29 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Can I just point out that my origional point of a horse walking on out on a hack does not mean that it has to be in an outline!  I don't have my horse in an outline hacking and let him mouch along on the buckle end half the time, but he does his at a reaonable horse walking spead, not slower than human walking spead, as I often see.
		
Click to expand...

?? I wasn't getting at you - sorry?? But there are loads of people round our way that seem to think their horse should be in an outline at all times. Thats what I was getting at.
And I'm afraid my horse naturally walks quite slowly so I'm still a bad (or lazy) rider anyway. It takes all kinds.


----------



## Javabb94 (29 January 2011)

i havent read whole thread but am i right in thinking because i ride java in overreach boots and brushing boots all round, that, that indicates I cant ride!!

that i have to say is a little stupid, did the person who wrote that ever stop to think the horse may actually need them?

I have to say I dont ride in trackies and always wear jodhpurs, with chaps and short boots, and a hoody and bodywarmer with my hi-vis tabard/vest one

And the post that said about people who turn up to see a horse in all new things, maybe they just want to come looking some what respectable!!!


----------



## Starbucks (29 January 2011)

Kirsty+Java said:



			i havent read whole thread but am i right in thinking because i ride java in overreach boots and brushing boots all round, that, that indicates I cant ride!!

that i have to say is a little stupid, did the person who wrote that ever stop to think the horse may actually need them?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that was me that said that!  Not everyone who has all the boots on - just the ones walk slower than my grandma.   Don't see how they would need them at that pace!  I'm not really a boot person though.

Please don't take this thread too personally, I don't many poeple could read this post and not fall into some categories people have picked up on!


----------



## DragonSlayer (29 January 2011)

LeneHorse said:



			?? I wasn't getting at you - sorry?? But there are loads of people round our way that seem to think their horse should be in an outline at all times. Thats what I was getting at.
And I'm afraid my horse naturally walks quite slowly so I'm still a bad (or lazy) rider anyway. It takes all kinds.
		
Click to expand...

Ambling along at a snails pace if you feel like it is goooooood......so carry on!

Horses need to be able to chill down as much as us.

Sod the outline...poor horse does it all the time when working....

When out Treccing....people always comment on how muscly and toned my mare looks, so I wouldn't worry, obviously the mixture of work in the school and snail-walking with the odd sniff of a dead rabbit works fine....


----------



## spotty_pony (29 January 2011)

I'm a fairly decent rider and I ride according to the horse. Sometimes, if I'm riding my boy in the summer we plod along on a long rein as he is totally relaxed and sometimes it's nice to just ride along and enjoy yourself and not have to think about schooling them. Don't be fooled though as this is the pony who can spend the whole day out hunting up at the front behind the master!


----------



## Starbucks (29 January 2011)

ShowJumping Superstars said:



			I'm a fairly decent rider and I ride according to the horse. Sometimes, if I'm riding my boy in the summer we plod along on a long rein as he is totally relaxed and sometimes it's nice to just ride along and enjoy yourself and not have to think about schooling them. Don't be fooled though as this is the pony who can spend the whole day out hunting up at the front behind the master! 

Click to expand...

See my point above - walking on (to me anyway) has nothing to do with going in am outline or schooling.


----------



## Javabb94 (29 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Sorry that was me that said that!  Not everyone who has all the boots on - just the ones walk slower than my grandma.   Don't see how they would need them at that pace!  I'm not really a boot person though.

Please don't take this thread too personally, I don't many poeple could read this post and not fall into some categories people have picked up on!
		
Click to expand...

haha sorry i dont know why but im in a mood today  

i normally hack java in an outline as he is very nosy and if i didnt he would find something to spook at haha although i also do short hack's after my lessons to cool off so just let him have a loose rein


----------



## JenniferS (29 January 2011)

This might sound daft, but I cannot stand it when people cry on a horse (I don't mean they've fallen off, but getting asked to do something and then randomly bring out the tears), or when an instructor tries to help someone and all they get back is a mouthful of cheek which screams "know-it-all" in my head.


----------



## Starbucks (29 January 2011)

JenniferS said:



			This might sound daft, but I cannot stand it when people cry on a horse (I don't mean they've fallen off, but getting asked to do something and then randomly bring out the tears), or when an instructor tries to help someone and all they get back is a mouthful of cheek which screams "know-it-all" in my head.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I've ever cried on the horse - but when I was a kid at shows if I ever looked like crying if things were not going well, my dad used to go mad at me and it was pony back on the lorry and home for being a spoilt brat!


----------



## paddi22 (30 January 2011)

I couldn't care less what anyone else does on a horse, or what kind of equipment they use. The more people riding and enjoying horses the better. Sometimes I get my lad in an outline hacking, sometimes I just let him ramble if he has had a hard week. I couldn't be bothered making judgments on others, some people don't have the cash for equipment, or are happy to potter along, some people are only learning and it's their first horse. The horse world can be so snobby and judgmental I just try and stay out of it sometimes! Each to their own, once the horses are happy and well kept they can be wearing Ann Summers finest on them!


----------



## pink123 (30 January 2011)

i am a happy hacker, i do no schooling, i wear jeans, we all wear hi viz to stay safe (and not invalidate insurance) including flashing lights just in case the weather turns or it gets dark whilst out. sometimes i ride my cob through the village without any reins or stirrups doing head shoulders knees and toes or the macarena, turning round looking behind me to see my daughter relaxing and laughing having fun on her pony, which is what it is all about, enjoying our horses and having fun.


----------



## Samantha008 (30 January 2011)

I think its a crazy idea to judge whether someone can ride or not on a hack!!! And everyone has a different riding style that suits their horse/their discaplines etc. 

For instance, im the speed demon type, i hunt/hack/xc. I have done for years. My friend that i hack out with loves dressage, and she gets terrified in open spaces, much preferring the confines of a school. She goes white, grips with her knees, leans forward etc. But then get her in a school and youd be in awe!!! (well i am)

Neither of us are better than the other really, were just very different!!! If we went to an event together, wed probs do equally well, id score better XC and shed score better BD. 

Also, i love HI-Viz, and if i drive past anyone on a road not wearing it i think they obviously dont care enough about their horse!!! I wouldnt wear it if i didnt hack on roads though....


----------



## Maesfen (30 January 2011)

Misleading title SB.   The obvious (to me) indications are balance and being relaxed no matter what the horse throws at you.

After reading some of the replies, I can't abide a horse that slops along at any price, they are dire and have been sold for it but it doesn't mean others can't ride it just means to me, their horses are naturally idle.  I like a horse to walk for England as that is the pace I ride at mainly so agree with your comment -



Starbucks said:



			See my point above - walking on (to me anyway) has nothing to do with going in am outline or schooling.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DH1 (30 January 2011)

paddi22 said:



			I couldn't care less what anyone else does on a horse, or what kind of equipment they use. The more people riding and enjoying horses the better. Sometimes I get my lad in an outline hacking, sometimes I just let him ramble if he has had a hard week. I couldn't be bothered making judgments on others, some people don't have the cash for equipment, or are happy to potter along, some people are only learning and it's their first horse. The horse world can be so snobby and judgmental I just try and stay out of it sometimes! Each to their own, once the horses are happy and well kept they can be wearing Ann Summers finest on them!
		
Click to expand...


 Hallelujah !  - Somebody else who doesn't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## 1stclassalan (30 January 2011)

I tend to judge someone from the very moment I see sit a horse - I'm constantly shouting at the telly when some idiot actor has been given a riding scene having never been near a horse before - "you've not done much of that my friend! Like a pig with shovel."

It's a whole body balance thing - coupled with knowing what to do with the knitting! There used to be an advert which featured part of a dressage test with the byline "One instinctively knows when something is right" - and this one certainly does. 

Don't start me on fellow Horseys that should know better when out.

For starters - if you cannot control the basic movements - you shouldn't be out in the first place! Go back to school or leave you poor horse in a nice safe field.

Generally I reckon all the hi-viz to mean - "got all the gear and no idea." There's also far too many folk relying on it - it's you: the rider, who must be aware at all times and out on public roads it's essential.

The roads are too dangerous for mouching now - if you want to do that, go in the woods and even then on a long rein, yes but never on a loose one. I never let any horse eat with a bridle on - a very bad habit to start let alone tolerate.

Personally, I have never gone on a road off the bit - that's mainly because I have always ridden horses trained to accept it from an early age and in fact, when I first owned her, my mare would stop if I dropped the contact - I once rode out with another guy from our yard whose horse bolted with him down the High Street!!! Utterly ridiculous!


----------



## Whoopit (30 January 2011)

Gotta say, i'm the same with the plod thing. My friend lets hers plod as soon as they're out of the school. He's a heavy cob and he moves beautifully in the school but the second he gets out on the roads and tracks he's more or less tripping over his own feet he's dawdling so slowly! Her riding does let him down quite a bit. It's not that he doesn't understand - he's taking the *piss* cos if he plays dumb, you let him get away with it!!! It annoys the hell out of me, especially because my horse walks out really fast (ex-racehorse), so we go in front and then hers will speed up, come past then slow down. And she doesn't even catch on - it annoys the fluffing hell out me!!!


----------



## night_mare (30 January 2011)

If I see someone in prestine clean jodhpurs, boots and chaps (unless at a competition) then I think they must be a novice, weekend rider.

Anyone who is a competent/regular rider are usually wearing mud/poo stained boots, worn/rubbed chaps, jodhpurs covered in horse hair and/or hay, oil/molassed feed stains and the odd hole in boots, chaps or jodhpurs.


----------



## miss_bird (30 January 2011)

Only a rider very unbalanced, or looking terrified would make me think novice rider,  
I have 2 youngsters i am breaking in at the mo, one is all legs and can literally fall over himself so is booted as much as possible, saves on some scarring.
Hi-Viz again loads of, yes i am always very aware of other road users, but a youngster that does not yet leg yield will not aways get out of the way, so i want other road users to see me as well.
I also let the horses amble along on the way home, so me thinks I must be a terrible novice, gosh and i have been at this game for 30yrs now, ooops maybe time for a career change
but i do manage the jods, with poo/mud and obligatory holes, boots are whatever colour under the mud and will stay like that till they fall apart.


----------



## gemin1eye (30 January 2011)

pink123 said:



			i am a happy hacker, i do no schooling, i wear jeans, we all wear hi viz to stay safe (and not invalidate insurance) including flashing lights just in case the weather turns or it gets dark whilst out. sometimes i ride my cob through the village without any reins or stirrups doing head shoulders knees and toes or the macarena, turning round looking behind me to see my daughter relaxing and laughing having fun on her pony, which is what it is all about, enjoying our horses and having fun.
		
Click to expand...

All the hi viz in the world won't save you if your horse is spooked by a car while you're playing stupid games on the road without any reins or stirrups. Teaching your daughter to do the same is bloody stupid as well. Risk your own neck but don't risk the innocent car driver who expects riders to be responsible, paying attention and using the proper gear while on the road.


----------



## PennyJ (30 January 2011)

attheponies said:



			Can I start the argument now?!! I always associate skull caps without silks with jockeys exercising racehorses (and therefore very competent and confident riders) and thought using a silk was a bit girly, but maybe i'm out of date!
		
Click to expand...

The same also applies to the Agisters who look after the stock on the New Forest.  5 of them, all men.  Those guys can really ride, but favour the numpty crash hat look too...  Actually I don't think they would wear hats, but they have to these days when they are doing the annual round ups, along with body protectors, all in the name of Health and Safety...


----------



## Starbucks (30 January 2011)

Samantha008 said:



			I think its a crazy idea to judge whether someone can ride or not on a hack!!! And everyone has a different riding style that suits their horse/their discaplines etc. 

For instance, im the speed demon type, i hunt/hack/xc. I have done for years. My friend that i hack out with loves dressage, and she gets terrified in open spaces, much preferring the confines of a school. She goes white, grips with her knees, leans forward etc. But then get her in a school and youd be in awe!!! (well i am)

Neither of us are better than the other really, were just very different!!! If we went to an event together, wed probs do equally well, id score better XC and shed score better BD. 

Also, i love HI-Viz, and if i drive past anyone on a road not wearing it i think they obviously dont care enough about their horse!!! I wouldnt wear it if i didnt hack on roads though....
		
Click to expand...

You do judge people though - you've just said that if you see someone with no Hi Viz then you think XYZ - that is judging someone out on a hack.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (30 January 2011)

Personally I don't really pay attention to whether i think they can ride or not. Not everyone can be brilliant whether they have been riding 40 years or 4 months. As long as they and their horse is happy then that's good enough for me. 
I also have no idea what i look like, nor do i particularly care,  my horse is always well groomed and my tack clean etc and i mostly ride in jods and boots as that is what i feel comfortable in.


----------



## babymare (30 January 2011)

MMMMMM plodding along on a hack??? to me nothing wrong with that at all if the horse is in control - I have done it - always with a contact - sat there loving feeling my baby mare beneath me the sun the peace and quiet with my daughter on the big lad just enjoying our time together  no rush to get back to the real world lol mmmm ppl in trackies no hat trainers no high viz any of them annoy me so much 
- plodding on a hack doesnt mean they cant ride just enjoying some "me" time


----------



## babymare (30 January 2011)

and ohhhh ps to my post neither are my are plods both very forward going if asked  - just hacks are for relaxing in a control manner - and personally that they are both chiled on a hack is pure bliss


----------



## Starbucks (30 January 2011)

chestnuttymare said:



			Personally I don't really pay attention to whether i think they can ride or not. Not everyone can be brilliant whether they have been riding 40 years or 4 months. As long as they and their horse is happy then that's good enough for me. 
I also have no idea what i look like, nor do i particularly care,  my horse is always well groomed and my tack clean etc and i mostly ride in jods and boots as that is what i feel comfortable in.
		
Click to expand...

Oh it doesn't bother me at all, as long as someone is enoying themselves then that's great - doesn't stop me thinking they can't ride though!

Well done on the clean tack and horse - shamed to say I haven't cleaned my tack since I went hunting last in November!


----------



## Starbucks (30 January 2011)

babymare said:



			and ohhhh ps to my post neither are my are plods both very forward going if asked  - just hacks are for relaxing in a control manner - and personally that they are both chiled on a hack is pure bliss
		
Click to expand...

Why can't a horse be relaxed and controlled while walking at normal horse pace?  Or can they only be so at grandma pace?


----------



## Fiona clark (30 January 2011)

Teehee, I'm going to admit that if I'm hacking out on road I do wear high viz stuff  it still doesn't slow traffic but worth a try.  I also wear dodgy trackies at times ( and mudruckers) if just exercising but dont worry folks....I can look rather dappa in my pikeur show gear.  I'd like to say I don't judge people on what they wear but I have done.  I might also add that some people that can't ride do have the right second hand gear to make them look the part.


----------



## 0ldmare (30 January 2011)

For me its riders who look like they are sitting on a chair rather than a horse. You just know they are so out of balance that if the horse did anything slightly untoward they would fall off 

I used to like a gentle amble out on a hack sometimes, me and my mare would mooch along on the buckle and if she fancied snatching a little bit of  hedge as we went past then that was ok (as long as she didn't stop or think about eating grass  ). We also liked a good old gallop and sometimes I would ask her to work, but sometimes its just nice to plod.

I almost always wear jeans with chaps over, or in summer have been known to wear long shorts with chaps


----------



## Starbucks (30 January 2011)

0ldmare said:



			I almost always wear jeans with chaps over, or in summer have been known to wear long shorts with chaps 

Click to expand...

Lol - bet that is a great look!


----------



## 0ldmare (30 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Lol - bet that is a great look! 

Click to expand...

Full length chaps I hasten to add - nobody knows


----------



## Pharphar! (30 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Why can't a horse be relaxed and controlled while walking at normal horse pace?  Or can they only be so at grandma pace?
		
Click to expand...

Lol i agree! tho my boy is either snail or jogger, he never has a happy medium! he enjoys winding my friends wb up by walking like a donkey, then the wb walks like a donkey... que my mate doing circles backwards in the middle of the road as she asks her lad to walk on... n i just sit there lookin smug while my boy stands watching patiently!  it depends on the mood i'm in as to how fast we walk, but i do agree ppl who wear loads of hi viz do seem to be nervous or new riders.... i'm terrible for not wearing any!!


----------



## Pharphar! (30 January 2011)

oh n i never have time to clean tack or usually groom before i go out! hats off to people who do but i cant be bothered..... so lazy!


----------



## DragonSlayer (31 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Why can't a horse be relaxed and controlled while walking at normal horse pace?  Or can they only be so at grandma pace?
		
Click to expand...

What is a normal horse walking pace though?

Our cob is dead slow, the mare warp speed, Shire X super-sonic, AA pretty mellow and the Shetland goes as fast as he can with his lil legs!

It can be too easy to judge 'the perfect speed' if people are just judging it on their own horse.....


----------



## Hippona (31 January 2011)

I'm currently introducing a young arab to the joys of hacking out solo....it would be nice to be able to plod along on the buckle......

Leaving the yard......head and tail straight up, jogging sideways.

After about 10 minutes.....walking nicely, good contact.

I do wear a skull cap- with silk thankfully- I know what you mean about silkless skull caps....makes you think 'padded cell'


----------



## miss_bird (31 January 2011)

Pharphar! said:



			but i do agree ppl who wear loads of hi viz do seem to be nervous or new riders.... i'm terrible for not wearing any!!QUOTE]

How can you make a judgement on someones riding experience or ability on the amount of hi-viz they wear.
I do wear lots as i am riding young horses and taking them out on the roads for the first time, i want to be seen and hope it makes 1 driver slow down.

It is not bloody big or fecking clever or a better rider that does not wear any.  yes i am annoyed now at the pure fecking ignorance of some people.

To hopefully open your ignorant stupid brain, no i am not a new rider been riding and competing for over 30 years, i spend everyday of my life breaking and bring on young or problem horses, but according to you i am a nervous new rider, get over your bl00dy self.

Rant over
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Charliepony (31 January 2011)

"Whenever I see someone wearing a skull cap with no silk I automatically assume that they can't ride."

Me too!! My stupid sister lost her hat silk so rides her deranged pony about wearing one of these riding school issue skull caps... They must look like a pair of loons...

Oh there are so many things... If they have a carrot stick anywhere about their person, I think 'they can't ride'...

I would say I'm an 'alright' rider... Not fantastic, not horrendous! There's one girl I know who I would say is a naturally amazing rider (with all the money that's been put into her I would expect her to be, but she certainly has a natural feel and has always been like that... I'm not in the least jealous  )


----------



## Charliepony (31 January 2011)

OOh also people who ride cobs or adults on ponies! I automatically think they're nervous or a beginner, which is so strange and hypocritical, because all of my scariest moments have been aboard various cobs, and I have found them far more difficult to ride than my sporthorses...


----------



## Brandy (31 January 2011)

Thats really funny about adults on ponies! I am one, one of mine is a welsh cob and I am tall on him, though not anywhere like too big. He is an absolute arse. My tb gelding, who is certainly not a novice ride, is my preferred ride but is very ancient now. None of my friends would ever get on him as he 'looked scary' though I was in complete control of his jogginess and idiocy, and he was bombproof. The pony however, does rather scare me.

I hate trackie bottoms, esp those ones with coloured stripes down the side. I do own some that i wear for mucking out. 

I saw someone wearing chaps on the wrong legs, zips down the insides, and that bit that goes over the front of your foot, round the back of her heel. Thought 'well shes not as good as she thinks she is' (she did think she was very good indeed)

The 'egghead' look. I used to volunteer with the local RDA. They had a variety of skull caps and no silks. So thats what the silkless skull cap brings to mind (please please no one take offense at this)

re the boots - my tb is tendon boots on front, over reach boots (natural balance shoes....) and brushing boots behind. hunting breastplate, running martingale etc etc.

The welsh (git) is in a snaffle bridle and saddle......


----------



## Faro (31 January 2011)

How do you so the smiley thing for blushing?

Brandy, it could have been me that you saw with their half chaps on back to front!  I genuinely did that once, in a dizzy moment, and didn't realise till I got off the horse.  And no, it wasn't the first time I'd ridden a horse, or worn half chaps!  It was actually within the last year or so!  (Never managed to make that same mistake ever before or since however!)

Anyway - back to the thread - it's not the skullcaps without silks as they are that are the indication of a novice rider - but it IS the skullcaps without silks but with a big number 6 on white paint on the front that give the game away rather a lot!


----------



## Enfys (31 January 2011)

Charliepony said:



			"Whenever I see someone wearing a skull cap with no silk I automatically assume that they can't ride."

QUOTE]

Actually, it probably means they just can't find it!

Half the work riders I know still wear naked skull caps, and I defy anyone who thinks it denotes that they can't ride to ride half the manner of horses that they do, day in, day out. 

You don't need to 'talk the talk' to 'walk the walk' appearances mean nothing to me. New breeches and shiny boots may just mean the old ones have finally disintegrated, it would in my case 

Click to expand...


----------



## Enfys (31 January 2011)

Faro said:



			Anyway - back to the thread - it's not the skullcaps without silks as they are that are the indication of a novice rider - but it IS the skullcaps without silks but with a big number 6 on white paint on the front that give the game away rather a lot!
		
Click to expand...

LMAO, so right!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (31 January 2011)

For me, I have to see someone ride a difficult or lazy horse. 

My very, very novice OH looks as though he could be a professional when riding my schoolmaster, who is naturally balanced and light off the hand and leg, leaving my OH to concentrate on nothing more than his own balance and position, but when he rides any other horse, ie something that's a bit lazy or nappy then you'll see my poor OH is quite clueless and struggles to juggle keeping his position and balance together with using the correct aids for a horse who's taking the mickey.


----------



## Enfys (31 January 2011)

Charliepony said:



			OOh also people who ride cobs or adults on ponies! I automatically think they're nervous or a beginner, which is so strange and hypocritical, because all of my scariest moments have been aboard various cobs, and I have found them far more difficult to ride than my sporthorses...
		
Click to expand...

Ah ha, I get it, brain freeze, you are having a laugh

I ride a 14h pony, and I am neither nervous, nor a beginner...which doesn't mean I am any great shakes as a rider admittedly but then I have never claimed to be anything more than a passenger. The pony thing is much more to do with the fact that I am 5'2" on a good day, weigh 110lbs and am ancient so can't get on anything bigger  Plus, that particular mare is the only thing on the place that is mine, rideable and not in foal.


----------



## Enfys (31 January 2011)

marinitagsd said:



			When I see someone turning up at a yard in highly shined riding boots and cream/white jodphurs just for general daily routine, mucking out etc I automatically think they can't ride! lol
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they've just had a birthday and haven't had time to scuff their boots a bit yet? All clothing has to be new once


----------



## a_e_d (31 January 2011)

miss_bird said:





Pharphar! said:



			but i do agree ppl who wear loads of hi viz do seem to be nervous or new riders.... i'm terrible for not wearing any!!QUOTE]

How can you make a judgement on someones riding experience or ability on the amount of hi-viz they wear.
I do wear lots as i am riding young horses and taking them out on the roads for the first time, i want to be seen and hope it makes 1 driver slow down.

It is not bloody big or fecking clever or a better rider that does not wear any.  yes i am annoyed now at the pure fecking ignorance of some people.

To hopefully open your ignorant stupid brain, no i am not a new rider been riding and competing for over 30 years, i spend everyday of my life breaking and bring on young or problem horses, but according to you i am a nervous new rider, get over your bl00dy self.

Rant over
		
Click to expand...


Here here!! 
I wear hi-viz to be seen not as an indication of my capabilities. 
Quite frankly though, I don't care what anyone thinks me wearing hi-viz means, so long as drivers can see us from a distance and slow down, which is after all the point of hi-viz.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Enfys (31 January 2011)

kerilli said:



			anyone riding in trainers. or jeans without chaps over them... sorry, but even if you ride brilliantly, the inner seam of jeans damages saddles.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger the saddle, if I wear it out I'll just buy a new one.  
It takes a lot to wear out these saddles


----------



## Jayde87 (31 January 2011)

How can you base someone's ability on if they decide to wear hi-vis or not or based on the breed of their horse?! I have 2 horses, one 15.1 cob and one 16.2 wb and let me tell you, I've had plenty more scary moments on the cobalob, but I guess that just makes me an awful/nervy rider hey? 

As for hi-vis, I think people are rather stupid not to be wearing any, but it's their decision. I don't make any flash judgements on whether or not someone's a bad rider, afterall, I'm sure if you spoke to some top eventers that hacked they'd be telling you they wore plenty of the stuff.

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut... saying that, rubber boots are horrendeous. Cheap, tacky, NASSSSSTY. 

Rant over


----------



## Abbeygale (31 January 2011)

QR to OP (sorry but there's loads of replies, and I haven't got time to read them all LOL!!) 

For the vast majority of people - without even seeing them anywhere near a horse - if they are telling everyone what a great rider they are, and how they have done this, that and the other (of course always something 100 times harder than anyone else has in the conversation) - then these are the people who I would not let anywhere near riding any of my horses. 

IME the people who are quietly confident are usually the ones who have the greatest respect and skill with their horses - and the ones that I respect the most.  

With people around horses - the people who just get on and do what needs to be done - and doesn't feel the need to tell the world and his wife about what they are doing, and why there way is soooo much better than everyone elses.... 

I think it's a VERY VERY good thing that I am not on a livery yard - as I would probably end up doing time for GBH....


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (31 January 2011)

pharphar! said:



			but i do agree ppl who wear loads of hi viz do seem to be nervous or new riders.... I'm terrible for not wearing any!! 

Click to expand...

[ what a stupid comment.....


----------



## Enfys (31 January 2011)

Jayde87 said:



			Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut... saying that, rubber boots are horrendeous. Cheap, tacky, NASSSSSTY.
		
Click to expand...

and cold, and clammy! 

On the other hand, my argument for rubber boots, especially on children is that kids feet grow so fast it would be a complete waste of money to buy leather ones and have to replace them literally every month, they double up as wellies anyway.

Years ago, Robinsons sold clear rubber boots, my daughter absolutely ADORED them, she wore stripey socks underneath, it may have looked tacky, but what the hell Tacky see through boots, yep, but she represented her PC in the Area Dressage Championships so they in themselves didn't affect her ability to ride. I hasten to add that she did actually have very beautiful oxblood jodhpur boots for parties (several pairs)

If I turned up at a yard dressed as I do everyday, I am sure everybody would think "Oh. My. God. Who the heck does she think she is?"  Blue jeans, cowboy boots, plaid shirt, blingy belt and a cowboy hat, I'd do it for the hell of it - exactly the same response I'd get if I turned up in breeches, long boots etc at a yard here at home I am still a crappy rider


----------



## Chestnuttymare (31 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Oh it doesn't bother me at all, as long as someone is enoying themselves then that's great - doesn't stop me thinking they can't ride though!

Well done on the clean tack and horse - shamed to say I haven't cleaned my tack since I went hunting last in November! 

Click to expand...

What I maybe should have said was that I don't really notice either..well unless they 
are particularly terrible then anyine would notice.
Is your tack all mud splattered and really yuk looking. Pass it to me and i will do it, the dirtier the better   (better not get up in the morning and find a pile of manky tack on the doorstep


----------



## fitzaud2 (31 January 2011)

I'm very critical of others when riding, although I keep it to myself!! This, coming from me, is laughable, as i'm def not the best rider in the world. Whilst I'm far from perfect, I can pick out what others are doing wrong and how they should fix it. Most people prob wouldn't want me telling them though!!
And as for not making your horse walk forward on a hack, it drives me nuts.... My sister used to sometimes ride the old mare I had, and to be honest, the mares eyes would light up when she saw kate coming. -2 miles an hour, stopping to eat grass at any time she liked, it was like being given money in a sweet shop. she never once even tried to do it when i rode her. Horses are so clever, they never cease to amze me!!!


----------



## Starbucks (31 January 2011)

chestnuttymare said:



			What I maybe should have said was that I don't really notice either..well unless they 
are particularly terrible then anyine would notice.
Is your tack all mud splattered and really yuk looking. Pass it to me and i will do it, the dirtier the better   (better not get up in the morning and find a pile of manky tack on the doorstep 

Click to expand...

Well, not so much - it was but most of it has fallen off now!!  Have given the horse a through scrub up today - tack tomorrow... definitely tomorrow...


----------



## Starbucks (31 January 2011)

fitzaud2 said:



			I'm very critical of others when riding, although I keep it to myself!! This, coming from me, is laughable, as i'm def not the best rider in the world. Whilst I'm far from perfect, I can pick out what others are doing wrong and how they should fix it. Most people prob wouldn't want me telling them though!!
And as for not making your horse walk forward on a hack, it drives me nuts.... My sister used to sometimes ride the old mare I had, and to be honest, the mares eyes would light up when she saw kate coming. -2 miles an hour, stopping to eat grass at any time she liked, it was like being given money in a sweet shop. she never once even tried to do it when i rode her. Horses are so clever, they never cease to amze me!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, if they don't make them walk and on MY horse - really drives me nuts!!

Hi Viz brigade - This thread is not even about Hi Viz!!  Yes you are very clever and must love you horses much more than the stupid, idiotic morons who do not wear any.  Now please get over yourselves!!!!


----------



## Dobby (31 January 2011)

I've got to say if I see someone head to toe in hi-vis and flashing like a Christmas tree I think it looks really silly - overkill! I wear a general reflective tabard when I'm on the road but tbh all the hi vis in the world won't save you if something goes tits up or a driver just isn't paying attention. Drivers aren't blind - they can still see you without hi vis!

I've got to disagree though, when I see an adult on a pony I usually think good on them, no point buying something big and flashy just because that's what grown ups are meant to do - I went to watch some SJ the other day and the only person who looked like she was enjoying herself was a 30-something woman on a pony 

But...people riding in trainers and trackies make me think "chav" and on a serious note I always look at peoples hands.


----------



## Starbucks (31 January 2011)

Dobby said:



			I've got to say if I see someone head to toe in hi-vis and flashing like a Christmas tree I think it looks really silly - overkill! I wear a general reflective tabard when I'm on the road but tbh all the hi vis in the world won't save you if something goes tits up or a driver just isn't paying attention. Drivers aren't blind - they can still see you without hi vis!



			Very sensible comment!!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## fitzaud2 (31 January 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Oh god, if they don't make them walk and on MY horse - really drives me nuts!!

Hi Viz brigade - This thread is not even about Hi Viz!!  Yes you are very clever and must love you horses much more than the stupid, idiotic morons who do not wear any.  Now please get over yourselves!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hi starbucks, my sister is the youngest, so got everything she wanted. her first pony was lovely, but she got bored with her very quickly, so i used to hop up on her to exercise her, then my son did a bit with her. my dad found her a great home with the next door neighbours for their boys, and off he went and bought her a 16hh mare, who she rode 3 times, then she was dropped at my place, as she was too slow. I had great fun on her, fed her 'up' a bit and she danced on her toes for me. brought my sister in to ride her at one point and she got a fright!! that was the "too slow" mare. she just didnt want to go to the effort of making her go. thankfully, he saw sense at that point, as I told him I wasn't taking the next one, so she doesnt ride anymore!!!! all this coming from a girl who wouldn't go for lessons, as she didnt like to be told what to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink123 (31 January 2011)

gemin1eye said:



			All the hi viz in the world won't save you if your horse is spooked by a car while you're playing stupid games on the road without any reins or stirrups. Teaching your daughter to do the same is bloody stupid as well. Risk your own neck but don't risk the innocent car driver who expects riders to be responsible, paying attention and using the proper gear while on the road.
		
Click to expand...

first of all note i said riding through my village, so cars are not an issue, my horse does not spoke at cars, even though she is blind in one eye (yes it could happen one day) and i do not need the reins as a handle to stay on if she does spook. please explain why teaching my daughter to do balancing exercises on her pony (whilst on a lead rein) is stupid, surely teacher her balance will make her a better rider, we turn it into a game to make it fun, do/did you not make it fun for you children whilst they were learning to ride?
above all safety is our top priority, hence hats, body protectors and hi viz. hi viz is essential where we live, 60 mph narrow country lanes, those extra 3 secs a car will see you with the hi viz can mean the difference between life and death.


----------



## BSJAlove (1 February 2011)

pink123 said:



			first of all note i said riding through my village, so cars are not an issue, my horse does not spoke at cars, even though she is blind in one eye (yes it could happen one day) and i do not need the reins as a handle to stay on if she does spook. please explain why teaching my daughter to do balancing exercises on her pony (whilst on a lead rein) is stupid, surely teacher her balance will make her a better rider, we turn it into a game to make it fun, do/did you not make it fun for you children whilst they were learning to ride?
above all safety is our top priority, hence hats, body protectors and hi viz. hi viz is essential where we live, 60 mph narrow country lanes, those extra 3 secs a car will see you with the hi viz can mean the difference between life and death.
		
Click to expand...


you dont ride with reins and you hack down 60mph country lanes, yet saftey is your top priority??? yes, showing your daugther its okay to ride with no reins on the road IS dangerous. stuff using the reins as a way to keep you in the saddle, what if your mare bolts because god forbid, a car crash happpens near by, you will have a horse on a 60mph road in a blind gallop but its okay because you will stay on? rather you then me my friend.


----------



## pink123 (1 February 2011)

BSJAlove said:



			you dont ride with reins and you hack down 60mph country lanes, yet saftey is your top priority??? yes, showing your daugther its okay to ride with no reins on the road IS dangerous. stuff using the reins as a way to keep you in the saddle, what if your mare bolts because god forbid, a car crash happpens near by, you will have a horse on a 60mph road in a blind gallop but its okay because you will stay on? rather you then me my friend.
		
Click to expand...

i said i ride through my village without reins, not the 60 mph lanes! as i have said cars are not an issue, it is a very rural area. nearly all country lane are 60mph so are unavoidable to ride on between bridal paths and villages, and no i would not ride these roads without reins, just my village which has almost no houses so almost no cars, and the cars can be heard from some distance to give ample time to regain the reins if on the off chance a car did come. if i do not teach my daughter to balance she would be a poor rider, it is not dangerous as she is on the lead for exercises, it would be more dangerous on bridle paths and across fields where there is more chance the pony will spook. how else are you suppose to teach a child to ride. we don't all have the wealth to afford luxury facilities such as a purpose built arena to teach our children.


----------



## tallyho! (1 February 2011)

Oh GG!!  Theres even people telling other people ho to raise kids now!!

Haha! What a thread...


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 February 2011)

Fook sake, some of you need to chill....

Whatever else someone wants to do, let them get on with it for fooks sake!!!

Someone told ME what they think I should be doing, they would be told in no uncertain terms where to get off....

I don't care what people think of the way I ride my horses, they are happy, healthy and I have a lot of fun. 

A lot of you should be the same and butt-out of peoples business...

'Oh, it drives me nuts!'....is it harming you personally? NO. 

'Oh, I hate when I see.....'...is it harming you personally? NO.

So mind you own bleedin' business.


----------



## rubysmum (1 February 2011)

i tend to assume [ prob wrongly] if someone ask to get on my horse & then adjusts the stirrups & girth from on the horse that they have some riding ability - has worked for us
Re plodding - my 21 yr old mare has worked hard all her life & now finds downhill out hacking a bit tricky - we hardly reach plod level then - i would like to think that it indicates that i have some awareness of my horses' physical needs - my hacking companions wait patiently for us at the bottom of the hill


----------



## SplashofSoy (1 February 2011)

I ususally cant stand hacking at a snails pace and insist on walk on which on a big striding horse can do other peoples heads in as they have to really march!  However was guilty of it yesterday.  Had schooled in the arena for about 45 mins and worked really well so we went for a hack to really warm down and in both trot and walk we were buckle end and mooched along quite nicely.  

From helping occaisionally at the riding school where I livery you can usually tell the riders from non-riders as soon as they approach the horse to get on.  Snap judgements made but in majority of cases correct ones.


----------



## riding_high (1 February 2011)

i rode out with someone a few times from the yard, my lad would walk along at a nice steady pace, her pony would be slower than an OAP on crutches. she would shout to me constantly to wait. my horse got very narked about having to stop every 5 strides to wait for her.
she got all huffy when i stopped riding out with her and couldn't understand why no one wanted to.
she never once accepted her pony needed to walk a bit faster to keep up instead of others having to slow or stop for her. that was very frustrating.

when i see people turn up to view a horse wearing brand new gear i think oh heck they are trying too hard. then they would ask for the horse to be trotted up a few times and i would hear them saying to each other that they didn't have a clue but it must look good and makes them look like they knew what they were talking about! lol.


----------



## Kat (1 February 2011)

riding_high said:



			when i see people turn up to view a horse wearing brand new gear i think oh heck they are trying too hard. then they would ask for the horse to be trotted up a few times and i would hear them saying to each other that they didn't have a clue but it must look good and makes them look like they knew what they were talking about! lol.
		
Click to expand...


Ha ha I never know what to wear to view a horse! As I don't have one at the moment my gear tends to be fairly clean and I have riding things and non-riding things. Somehow it looks presumptious and a bit daft turning up in long boots, beige jodhs and the works, but on the otherhand if you like the look of the horse you want to be able to get on and have a go in safety and comfort. You also don't always know until you arrive whether you will find a super smart competition yard or a dump! 

Recently I've tended to wear jeans and a fleece with my boots under the jeans so I can hop on if I need to (although I don't like riding in jeans). I leave hat, stick, gloves etc in the car boot. It also means that if I don't much fancy getting on I can make the excuse of not being dressed for riding. DH finds it even more difficult, a bloke turning up in long boots and jodhs looks even more "OMG we've got a right numpty here" but he finds riding in jeans really uncomfortable, and hates to see people riding in jeans or trackie bottoms. 

However I do know why I'm asking for the horse to be trotted up and what to look for!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 February 2011)

So often people make superfical judgements that are based on snobbery. Due to illness I had to sell my Warmblood and ISH mares but kept the family H/W coloured cob. New liveries arrived during that time, some of whom were 'serious',competition riders. Once able to ride again, I'd hack the hairy lad out and sometimes take him for a hooley in the school for a bit of light relief.
These new riders never asked me to ride with them or ever asked my opinion about anything. Fair enough, I thought, until I bought a Hanoverian X TB and an ISH. The new horses were quite a handful at first but settled and started working well. Suddenly, I was deemed worthy to be talked to and asked for advice.
What changed ? Not my riding ability. Having a 100% all round cob that is anyones ride, is not an accident or a fluke. Opinions based on what you ride and what you wear (Hi Viz seems to attract snobbery too- luckily motorbikers and runners don't seem to suffer from the same affectation.)


----------



## dibbin (1 February 2011)

Hey, when I had Dylan, then if my normally turbocharged eejit wanted to plod along out hacking I was more than happy to let him!

I don't like seeing horses suffering or in pain due to a rider's incompetence, but beyond that I couldn't care less what someone does with their horse.

Should I be handing out "not only do we have cr*p tack, we can't ride either!" bells of shame?


----------



## cobgirlie (1 February 2011)

Very interesting your comment Horserider about people asking you ride when you had a cob!!! I found the same with new liveries who have a few TB's. They needed someone to help them exercise them as the lady had broken her ribs, they asked the alot of people on the yard but never me. 

So on Sunday I'd come back from hacking out BC and was just taking LC into the school to do some fittening work, he was doing his handstands and party tricks to avoid going into the school, then once in he did his wall of death and trying to bolt out of the door tricks. The TB's owners where in the school having a cuppa, the lady asked if I fancied hacking out with her hubby so her 18hh TB could get out?  I said yeah no problem as I'd never ridden anything that big or skinny so as long as she guaranteed it was road safe I'd have a go!! During the hack the husband said they'd not asked me earlier because seeing my 2 boys they'd assumed I was a 'pleasure rider' and with me being over 40 they'd made opinions on my ability!!! After seeing the insane horse that LC is, and how demanding his nature is they thought if I rode that with a smile I could cope with their TB's!!! Turned out after getting over feeling like I was riding a camel, the TB was a lovely hack..and didn't feel as big as he was!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 February 2011)

cobgirlie said:



			Very interesting your comment Horserider about people asking you ride when you had a cob!!! I found the same with new liveries who have a few TB's. They needed someone to help them exercise them as the lady had broken her ribs, they asked the alot of people on the yard but never me. 

So on Sunday I'd come back from hacking out BC and was just taking LC into the school to do some fittening work, he was doing his handstands and party tricks to avoid going into the school, then once in he did his wall of death and trying to bolt out of the door tricks. The TB's owners where in the school having a cuppa, the lady asked if I fancied hacking out with her hubby so her 18hh TB could get out?  I said yeah no problem as I'd never ridden anything that big or skinny so as long as she guaranteed it was road safe I'd have a go!! During the hack the husband said they'd not asked me earlier because seeing my 2 boys they'd assumed I was a 'pleasure rider' and with me being over 40 they'd made opinions on my ability!!! After seeing the insane horse that LC is, and how demanding his nature is they thought if I rode that with a smile I could cope with their TB's!!! Turned out after getting over feeling like I was riding a camel, the TB was a lovely hack..and didn't feel as big as he was!! 

Click to expand...

Good on you ! Mind you, after dealing with tank-like cob gittishness with a neck that could pull a steam train, ballet dancing TB's aren't so bad, at least they are slim enough to wrap your legs around and hang on.


----------



## cobgirlie (1 February 2011)

horserider said:



			Good on you ! Mind you, after dealing with tank-like cob gittishness with a neck that could pull a steam train, ballet dancing TB's aren't so bad, at least they are slim enough to wrap your legs around and hang on.

Click to expand...

Lol! It was the worry of just slipping off cos he was so thin and remembering to relax my hands, I'm so used to needing brakes it was lovely to just say 'whoo' and he slowed down!! These are very nicely behaved well trained horses I add...not sure I'd have been keen to get on some of the other TB's on the yard!! Was warned to not let his feet hit grass though..ex-hunter and apparently still have alot of running left in him!! Walk and trot I could do but TB speed I think I'd have cried!!! Cobs do have power but speed isn't something I'm used to!!


----------



## RunToEarth (1 February 2011)

I don't wear a large amount of Hi Viz, I think it looks stupid, and I don't ride on the road. Maybe I'm an idiot, but I just don't like it. 
Generally I don't have a choice about walking on out exercising, however, I like to get things done, I do not ride out for the fun of it 90% of the time. 
I tend to judge lots of things about riders in my head, and just giggle along to myself. 
I guess I don't go for a type, although I do think people sitting wonky on horses, ambling about, decked in hi viz, full of green brushing boots tend to attract my attention. 
I'm not bothered about who can ride or who can't, unless they are getting on my horses, or about to come into contact with them!
Whilst I'm here I also don't think I am a perfect rider either, I have my faults.


----------



## TicTac (1 February 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			Fook sake, some of you need to chill....

Whatever else someone wants to do, let them get on with it for fooks sake!!!

Someone told ME what they think I should be doing, they would be told in no uncertain terms where to get off....

I don't care what people think of the way I ride my horses, they are happy, healthy and I have a lot of fun. 

A lot of you should be the same and butt-out of peoples business...

'Oh, it drives me nuts!'....is it harming you personally? NO. 

'Oh, I hate when I see.....'...is it harming you personally? NO.

So mind you own bleedin' business.
		
Click to expand...


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## kerilli (1 February 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Hi Viz brigade - This thread is not even about Hi Viz!!  Yes you are very clever and must love you horses much more than the stupid, idiotic morons who do not wear any.  Now please get over yourselves!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Crikey. I'm speechless for once.


----------



## Starbucks (1 February 2011)

kerilli said:



			Crikey. I'm speechless for once.
		
Click to expand...

Why?  I just think it&#8217;s rude when people go on about how stupid people are for not wearing Hi Viz &#8211; it&#8217;s personal choice and I think people should be able to make their own mind up on the matter without having people tell them they are stupid/a moron/don&#8217;t care about their horse etc. etc.

There was/is no reason for people to get so defensive,  no one else has &#8211; apart from the pro hi viz people!

I DO wear I Viz BTW.

Kerelli &#8211; I think I&#8217;ve seen in the past that you like to use the word &#8220;Cretin&#8221; to describes people who do not wear Hi Viz, which is.. nice!


----------



## abina (1 February 2011)

It is just a personal viewpoint that I whenever I ride either in the school, a lesson, or riding out on the roads that my horse and I are turned out correctly and neatly, Example - horse groomed, no mud and certainly no bedding in the mane or tail, Hoof oil on and mane and tail dampened over. Corectly fitted exercise newmarket sheet if cold, clean tack and saddle pad. Myself clean breeches (certainly not jods) correctly fitting jacket, that is zipped up, (Hi Viz if on roads,) Clean boots , hair net, gloves at all times regardless of the weather, and of course a correctly fitted hat.  

I'm just a stickler for old fashioned horsemanship. Blame Colonel and Mrs Molly Sievwright and Pammy - my old training ground when Tallands was like a finishing school !  I'm probably the only person on here that straps their horses as well ! 

Scruffyness = in my mind that you don't care. Personal view only ! ;-) 

Incidently all my RS horses are always turned out for every lesson in the same code, and hell fire if they are not !!


----------



## kerilli (1 February 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Why?  I just think its rude when people go on about how stupid people are for not wearing Hi Viz  its personal choice and I think people should be able to make their own mind up on the matter without having people tell them they are stupid/a moron/dont care about their horse etc. etc.

There was/is no reason for people to get so defensive,  no one else has  apart from the pro hi viz people!

I DO wear I Viz BTW.

Kerelli  I think Ive seen in the past that you like to use the word Cretin to describes people who do not wear Hi Viz, which is.. nice!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I do. I think ANYTHING one can do to give drivers an extra few seconds to notice you and perhaps start slowing down, and so give your horse a better chance, is worth it. It's so easy to forget that we can hear a vehicle coming, and hopefully get out of the way etc, but in a car with windows shut, radio blaring or chatting handsfree, even just doing 40mph, a driver is oblivious, sometimes until it's too late to react appropriately to a horse being in the road...
tbh i hadn't even mentioned hi-viz on this thread, but the attitudes to it shock me to the core!


----------



## Starbucks (1 February 2011)

kerilli said:



			Yep, I do. I think ANYTHING one can do to give drivers an extra few seconds to notice you and perhaps start slowing down, and so give your horse a better chance, is worth it. It's so easy to forget that we can hear a vehicle coming, and hopefully get out of the way etc, but in a car with windows shut, radio blaring or chatting handsfree, even just doing 40mph, a driver is oblivious, sometimes until it's too late to react appropriately to a horse being in the road...
tbh i hadn't even mentioned hi-viz on this thread, but the attitudes to it shock me to the core!
		
Click to expand...


I didnt say you had! Well you can be shocked at my attitude and I can be shocked that you call people cretins for not wearing Hi Viz.  Do you think you should just be able to say whatever you want about non Hi Viz wearing people without anyone saying anything back?  How is my attitude any worse than yours?  You think you are in the right and so your cretin comments are justified  but people have different minds and different opinions!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 February 2011)

Starbucks said:



			Why?  I just think its rude when people go on about how stupid people are for not wearing Hi Viz  its personal choice and I think people should be able to make their own mind up on the matter without having people tell them they are stupid/a moron/dont care about their horse etc. etc.

There was/is no reason for people to get so defensive,  no one else has  apart from the pro hi viz people!

I DO wear I Viz BTW.

Kerelli  I think Ive seen in the past that you like to use the word Cretin to describes people who do not wear Hi Viz, which is.. nice!
		
Click to expand...

Personal choice or personal responsibility ? The decision not to wear hi viz affects the horse and other road users too. There was an accident outside my former yard, 4 horses and riders, The two girls of 11 and 13 were wearing hi viz, the two adults weren't. A mother driving her two small children home didn't see the adults and those two horses ended up on her bonnet and died in the road. I don't think that motorist got home that night, put her children to bed and forgot about the horror of the accident.
Think the dead horses might have preferred their riders had given them a few seconds grace by wearing hi viz too, it just might have ended differently.

I'll happily look like a novice, a numpty, nervous rider or what ever other justification the scoffers use.


----------



## Dobby (1 February 2011)

I agree with Starbucks actually. Where has this obsession with going riding absolutely bedecked in bright yellow come from? I'm not talking a general tabard btw. Obviously we can understand WHY you would wear hi vis...but then if the danger is so great that you WILL DEFINITELY DIE if you go on the road without wearing it then why do you go on the roads anyway? Once again I say that drivers are not blind, they CAN see you without hi vis, and if they aren't paying attention then whether you are wearing any or not it's not going to help. 

Also if you think that hi vis will give you an extra 3/4 seconds for a driver to see you if they are speeding round a corner not looking at the road you are sorely mistaken because in many situations there ISN'T time for them to slow down.

Yes accidents happen, but the amount is not dictated by how many flashing lights and POLITE tabards you have (which I find distracting actually as a passenger in a car).

Not having a go at anyone - just offering a different viewpoint. And for the record I wear a basic hi-vis tabard when I go on the roads.


----------



## kerilli (1 February 2011)

yes horserider, exactly. 
fwiw i wear a tabard, that's it. my horses aren't bedecked in eye-searing yellow, one in particular would have a meltdown and wouldn't get out of the stable in it actually.
i guess the thing is that i cannot for the life of me think of any good reason NOT to wear hi-viz, just in case, for the sake of the horses and other road users.


----------



## paddi22 (1 February 2011)

anything that helps a driver make a decision a fraction of a second earlier can only be a good thing. i hate when riders or cyclists don't wear high vis. same with pedestrians on country roads at dusk.


----------



## Tharg (1 February 2011)

It is personal responsibility to wear hi-viz/reflective gear.  It is up to each road user to do the utmost to make themselves visible.  A rider/cyclist/walker/driver can't expect everyone else to make all the effort.

  Horse riders get a hard enough time on the roads as it is.


----------



## RunToEarth (1 February 2011)

Hi Viz gurus-
Now I rarely ride on public roads, I am very lucky, but-
Personally, when weather conditions are bad (IE foggy, dull, dark and poor visibility) I just will not ride my horse on the road, no amount of Hi Viz could cange my mind on that, I would just dabble around the school or the fields. 
IMO I think it is extremely stupid and dangerous to ride out on any public highway on a horse in such conditions, when all other roadusers find the driving conditions such that they need to use their headlights. I have seen so many hi viz-ers riding out in these conditions, evidently thinking their hi viz is a lot more hi viz than it is in the fog- I would think they had far less common sense than myself. 
And really isn't think what it comes down to, common sense? 
If people, personally feel they don't need hi viz, why ram it down their throats. Most people (asides from the hi viz clan that love to hack in the dark...) have a reasonable level of common sense when it comes to deciding what they should or shouldn't do, and the hi viz debate is rather like the hat debate...yawn.


----------



## Kat (1 February 2011)

Can we leave the Hi-Viz comments to the Hi-viz thread? 

The thread was about those things you see that make you go "argh numpty", it was (I thought) supposed to be a light hearted thread for a bit of fun. 

I appreciate that for some people seeing someone be-decked in every item of hi-viz available is something that screams "argh numpty" - perhaps because it has that air of "I've just bought the whole shebang from the ride-away catalogue and am wearing just what the model wears". I don't think anyone is saying that anyone wearing a stitch of hi-viz can't ride, or that wearing a tabbard is stupid. 

Some-people may chose not to wear hi-viz, like some chose not to wear BPs or hats, we are all free to draw our own conclusions about the merits of their decision making, but can we keep the attempts at conversion and the justifications to the dedicated threads? I was enjoying this one earlier, sniggering at the back to front half chaps


----------



## Starbucks (1 February 2011)

kristmaskatt said:



			can we leave the hi-viz comments to the hi-viz thread? 

The thread was about those things you see that make you go "argh numpty", it was (i thought) supposed to be a light hearted thread for a bit of fun. 

I appreciate that for some people seeing someone be-decked in every item of hi-viz available is something that screams "argh numpty" - perhaps because it has that air of "i've just bought the whole shebang from the ride-away catalogue and am wearing just what the model wears". I don't think anyone is saying that anyone wearing a stitch of hi-viz can't ride, or that wearing a tabbard is stupid. 

Some-people may chose not to wear hi-viz, like some chose not to wear bps or hats, we are all free to draw our own conclusions about the merits of their decision making, but can we keep the attempts at conversion and the justifications to the dedicated threads? I was enjoying this one earlier, sniggering at the back to front half chaps 

Click to expand...

thank you!


----------



## little_flea (1 February 2011)

Haven't read the whole thing - but I would automatically pin anyone who has anything to do with Parelli as "definitely can't ride". (Especially Linda Parelli herself.)


----------



## RunToEarth (1 February 2011)

This is probably going to get up someone's nose... but horses ridden without any noseband, yacking their heads about as they please, with the rider being tugged one way and the other.


----------



## Kat (1 February 2011)

Starbucks said:



			thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome, was a bit worried I was looking like the forum police for a minute


----------



## Becca-84 (1 February 2011)

KristmasKatt said:



			I was enjoying this one earlier, sniggering at the back to front half chaps 

Click to expand...

I met my Spanish neighbour out hacking a few months ago...his horse was wearing brushing boots upside down and back to front  Numpty  He was also tugging its head about in massive bit while jabbing in the side with huge spurs to make it jog about on the spot because he thought it made him look cool  Idiot.


----------



## Brambridge04 (1 February 2011)

I ride with no noseband, she had a large head and the noseband doesnt fit, so i am searching, however i dont feel this actually impacts her whilst being broken/backed??

One thing ive seen that makes me think ARGH NUMPTY, is teenage girls, bragging how uncontrollable there 13hh "ponios" are that they need a gag, grackle etc, when said pony never seems to put a foot wrong!

OR people fully clipping only very very very lightly unregularly worked horses, as it looks nicer.....and they hate moulting.


----------



## Enfys (1 February 2011)

abina said:



			I'm just a stickler for old fashioned horsemanship. Blame Colonel and Mrs Molly Sievwright and Pammy - my old training ground when Tallands was like a finishing school ! I expect you aren't the only one here that attended Talland, I did too. I'm probably the only person on here that straps their horses as well ! I am sure you aren't, I would if I had any in work. 

Scruffyness = in my mind that you don't care. Personal view only ! ;-)  We are all entitled to that. 

Personally when I pull a horse out to ride in winter I just knock off a bit of snow, pop some tack on, or not, as the case may be, and go. No-one sees me on my own property and when it's -15C, I am very sorry, but I am not faffing around with hoof oil and laying manes. I am actually quite capable of turning myself and my horses out to a very respectable standard, I could hunt with any pack in the UK without embarrassment, it's just too damn cold to do it here

Incidently all my RS horses are always turned out for every lesson in the same code, and hell fire if they are not !!
		
Click to expand...

 ..


----------



## Starbucks (1 February 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			This is probably going to get up someone's nose... but horses ridden without any noseband, yacking their heads about as they please, with the rider being tugged one way and the other.
		
Click to expand...

I do that sometimes in the summer if I'm feeling very lazy, take his noseband and breastplate - less things the fasten!


----------

